
Ask HN: Recommender systems (Amazon, Spotify, Netflix etc.) getting any better? - onuralp
Recommendation systems are arguably low-hanging fruits for popular machine learning algorithms. How good are recommendation systems (book recommendation, shopping bundles, songs you might like etc.) in your experience over the years?
======
QuinnyPig
Check what those companies spend on data science teams, and rethink “low
hanging fruit.” It’s incredibly nuanced once you solve the easy wins.

~~~
onuralp
Low-hanging in the following sense: the premise - I tell you what I like, you
tell me what else I might like - is compelling for the consumer, therefore,
input is not the limiting factor. Moreover, recommender systems at such
massive companies must be particularly amenable to A/B testing to help profile
their customers more accurately. Finally, performance metrics are
straightforward and easy to calculate.

